# Skill Migration - Civil Engineer 233211



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

I submitted my EOI couple of days ago to migrate as a Civil Engineer under ANZSCO code 233211.

In my EOI, I claimed 65 points for 189 VISA and 70 for 190 Visa with Victorian state sponsorship. 

What are my chances to get my invitation under 189 and how long it will take? 

According to the previous invitation round results Civil Engineering occupation ceiling value is 3296, but filled only 289.

ALso, may I know whether this invitation waiting time depends on the queue of Civil Engineering professionals application or is it depends on all number of applications received to the system?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

*233211*

Hi mate,

I think the chances are high for 65 Points in the coming round, considering the fact that no 70 pointers in our occupation will be available in plenty. If not the October last round, in November its possible if DIBP will increase the number of invitation to more than 1250. Cheers.


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I think the chances are high for 65 Points in the coming round, considering the fact that no 70 pointers in our occupation will be available in plenty. If not the October last round, in November its possible if DIBP will increase the number of invitation to more than 1250. Cheers.


Thanks for the reply friend, That was my logic too, but I wonder why Civil Engineers with 60 points not eligible to get the invitation, 

As I heard these days 65 is the cut-off for Civil, but still, only 289 were selected from their 3200 ceiling value.


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

*Invitataion*

These are all based on the number 1250. Since out of the 1250 invitations, some 900 will go to pro rata applicants. So count your probability for all the non pro rata applicants. You'll end up beyond the 1250 mark. So thats the reason.


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> These are all based on the number 1250. Since out of the 1250 invitations, some 900 will go to pro rata applicants. So count your probability for all the non pro rata applicants. You'll end up beyond the 1250 mark. So thats the reason.


Thanks, Now I understand. I thought 1250 divide equally to all professions based on their ceiling value. Higher ceiling value occupations get a higher portion of 1250 and then choose applicants according to the points.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> These are all based on the number 1250. Since out of the 1250 invitations, some 900 will go to pro rata applicants. So count your probability for all the non pro rata applicants. You'll end up beyond the 1250 mark. So thats the reason.


Hi Mate,

could you elaborate a bit more on the numbers 1250 and 900? Is this included in the 3296 occupation ceiling? Or are they different?


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

*Ita*



kiasuvivek said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> could you elaborate a bit more on the numbers 1250 and 900? Is this included in the 3296 occupation ceiling? Or are they different?


Hi Vivek,

As per DIBP report, the total number of invitations allocated for 04-Oct-17 & 18-Oct-17 rounds are 1250. Irrespective of the number of invitations, 900 invitations will be allocated to Pro rata applicants somehow as per the present arrangement. So the rest which is not allocated will come to non-pro rata applicants.

Don't confuse yourself with the 3296, which is just the maximum number of invitation which can be allocated for Civil Engineer (233211) for the whole Fiscal Year 2017-2018.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Hi Vivek,
> 
> As per DIBP report, the total number of invitations allocated for 04-Oct-17 & 18-Oct-17 rounds are 1250. Irrespective of the number of invitations, 900 invitations will be allocated to Pro rata applicants somehow as per the present arrangement. So the rest which is not allocated will come to non-pro rata applicants.
> 
> Don't confuse yourself with the 3296, which is just the maximum number of invitation which can be allocated for Civil Engineer (233211) for the whole Fiscal Year 2017-2018.


I see. Thanks for the clarification. But since civil is non pro rata, doesn't that mean it is now given low priority (from my understanding of your explanation, pro rata codes like electronics engg seems to have higher priority and fills up first and is allocated a huge chunk of 900/1250). Is it correct? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

*Priority*



kiasuvivek said:


> I see. Thanks for the clarification. But since civil is non pro rata, doesn't that mean it is now given low priority (from my understanding of your explanation, pro rata codes like electronics engg seems to have higher priority and fills up first and is allocated a huge chunk of 900/1250). Is it correct?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


As per my understanding, its not about priority because - irrespective of the number of invitations the pro rata numbers are fixed, they wont augment. Just because DIBP has reduced the number of invitations, only in the view of providing better visa granting time with the existing staff shortages. Since there was a staff cut this year in DIBP, the processing times are delaying, thats the reason DIBP decided to reduce the number of applications so that they'll have enough staffs concentrating on the lodged ones effectively.


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

*Visa grant*

Hey guys, happy to inform that I have received the grant just now - the following are my timelines:

Code- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
EA Applied on - 02-June-17
EA Positive on - 21-June-17
EOI Applied on - 22-June-17 -65 Points (Age-30, PTE-20, Degree-15) 
Invitation to apply received on - 06-Sep-17
Visa lodged on - 08-Sep-17
Visa Granted on - 16-Oct-17

The golden email has finally arrived.
Cheers.


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Hey guys, happy to inform that I have received the grant just now - the following are my timelines:
> 
> Code- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> EA Applied on - 02-June-17
> ...


Congratulations mate..!!


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Hey guys, happy to inform that I have received the grant just now - the following are my timelines:
> 
> Code- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> EA Applied on - 02-June-17
> ...


In your case, it took around 2 months to get the invitation after claiming 65 points. I thought it would take around 4~6 weeks.


----------



## muftiiiiii (Feb 15, 2018)

hi Civil Engineers,

Can anybody help me in doing the CDR ????

And also, my IELTS score is R8 L8.5 W6.5 S7,
Overall-7.5.

My score will come as-

Age 31 years: 30 points
Exp 8 years: 15 points
Education: BE Civil: 15 points
Competent English: 0 points

SCORE 60 points. What are my chances of invitation?


----------



## Harvinder Singh (Jul 27, 2018)

*regarding civil engineer*

hello friend,
I have read your Migration score.
i congratulate for the best scores you have

I have some question for you please answer me.
I am trying for pte but not able to get more than 65 each.
kindly share your method of practice and your techniques. I will be highly thankful to you.

thanks in advance. plus nine one nine
six
four six zero
three one two five four.

regards
Harvinder Singh.


----------

